# Growing a riccia mat on a large drift wood.



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a 12" tall driftwood leaning against toward the back of the tank. Right now, I have some brownish looking Java moss on it. I want to replace it with some riccia. I understand that riccia would only grow upward and it would not necessary warp around the driftwood. The riccia would eventually get thicker. Would the core of the riccia mat begin to melt because it will not receive as much light? Or I would have to trim the riccia regularly to ensure it wouldn't get too thick? I have 2 portions of 6"x6" riccia mat flowing on the water surface right now.


----------



## Dave Allen (Aug 5, 2011)

Riccia mats really want to float, so I recommend trimming it periodically. Also, the middle of the mat can turn a bit yellowish brown if its too thick. Unlike java moss, riccia won't attach directly to the wood. You will need to tie it on with some thread. You could also try growing it on the java moss. I have had that happen in my tank accidentally.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes you must tie the Riccia on, and trim it so light gets into the base but even then it will eventually get too thin and you will have to redo the Riccia, it does not grow any roots. I alway kept floating pods of Riccia on the surface but it is too messy for some. It might make the driftwood float, I had mine tied to a rock or flat pieces of slate.
















Before and after


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

wow 150, thats nice. great idea


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

150EH said:


> Yes you must tie the Riccia on, and trim it so light gets into the base but even then it will eventually get too thin and you will have to redo the Riccia, it does not grow any roots. I alway kept floating pods of Riccia on the surface but it is too messy for some. It might make the driftwood float, I had mine tied to a rock or flat pieces of slate.
> 
> 
> Before and after



Thanks. I decided to scrap the idea at least for now. Too much work and messy for me at the moment. The driftwood has been in the tank since the beginning, over 6 months ago. It got java ferns all growing at the bottom. Looks like I would need to net around the riccia. I think don't think there is a way around it. I tried to put some larger rocks on it but the mat was still floating.  The trimming part will be a nightmare.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It is messy and hard to get rid of too, I got rid of mine last year and I still pull out a pice almost every water change, the float and hide all over the place. Although it was a fun experience playing with a Riccia for a couple of months I am definately over it and more than likely will never own it again.


----------

